# Egg Sharing and NHS funded IVF



## EmsyW (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi there, 

After reading some of the threads here today I am considering the possibility of sharing some of my eggs when I undergo the IVF treatment.  Fortunately my husband and I are eligible for NHS funded IVF, and I was wondering if anyone knows if I can egg-share if we are not paying for the treatment ourselves?

Emx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Think this is possible you may ahve to pay for some of the drugs or maybe you can get your GP to fund them. You need to get some literature from your local clinic. If you need ICSI you have to pay the ICSI component i believe?

Goodluck

Trixxie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think that's something you'll have to ask your clinic or PCT about. Egg share tends to be much cheaper than a standard fresh IVF cycle, at my clinic, by about £2000.  I think that they tend to use it as a way that someone can do IVF but meaning that they not only help out another couple, but also can get the oppertunity of IVF if they wouldn't ordinarily have the chance to due to costs.

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Em,

Not sure where you stand with regards to egg share on the NHS, but the waiting lists are so long I'm sure you wouldn't be turned down.  
I know myself, having problems makes you realise how special a baby is and if you can help another couple thats great.  The only thing is you really need to make sure you think it through.  If the IVF wasn't to work for you how would you feel about the possibility that it worked for someone else with your eggs (you won't know the outcome).  I hope I don't sound patronising.  I just know how hard IVF is when it does fails.  Still hasn't stopped me from going again!!  

Good Luck in whatever you decide.

Love Cal


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Age is something they take into account too. I wanted to give some of my eggs to somebody else as I had so many, but they wouldn't let me because I'm too old ...

Good luck with your tx
Cecilie


----------



## EmsyW (Oct 14, 2005)

All, 

Thanks for your replies and good luck messages 

I'll contact the PCT and find out what they say.  We have only gone on the waiting list this week, so I think we'll probably have a few months to think about it.

Cal, You don't sound patronising at all.  I'll be devastated if the IVF doesn't work.  I think it depends how many are there... not sure if it's something that I'd be able to decide at the time if there are lots of eggs there.

I guess I have a few more questions for the PCT than I thought!

Thanks again, 

Emx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Em,

I was told could not do egg share on NHS and our clinic suggested that if we wanted to do egg share we do that whilst we wait for our turn on NHS.  That way if it doesnt work first time you know you have a second opportunity.

Katie


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Em
I did watch a programme on it once and I think that clinc (?Care) said you had to be under 35 and once you had egg collection if you had 8 eggs or more they would then give half to you and half to the recipent. One of the main things that detered me was the change in the law last April, were by once 18 the child can go somewhere? Authority or something and find out your identity the same with sperm donors too. Was not sure how I felt about this but at this current moment I would never say no 100% it does need lots of thought. I wish you luck.

Trixxie


----------

